# Well excited from wales!



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everybody! TT s line special edition ready for pick up on the 29th :lol: Feel 8 years old again waiting for santa :mrgreen: A massive personal goal achieved! Anyway hello! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, bet you can't sleep. 8)


----------



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks. The forum helps fill the sleepless nights! Trouble is my mods wishlist is getting bigger with every post :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi oweng01, Welcome to the Forum, Wales is a big place, where in Wales are you?. I'm in Pembroke.West Wales..
H.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Harold. Im from North Wales - just outside Rhyl - the roads up here are great! cannot wait to let the tt loose around the snowdonia mountain passes


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

oweng01 said:


> Hi Harold. Im from North Wales - just outside Rhyl - the roads up here are great! cannot wait to let the tt loose around the snowdonia mountain passes


Welcome to the forum Owen,

Look out for our Ibis s-line on the A55 if you are in the Holywell area anytime.

Good luck with the pick up.....Cheshire Oaks??

Regards

Tom


----------



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Tom. Easy to spot you!  great colour. Cheshire Oaks collection,although have been as far as Solihul to get the right car/deal [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Now moved to 28th! :lol: Dealer phoned today stuck some trade plates on my car and let me go for a play :mrgreen: Great customer service or what!!


----------



## H20TGP (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Owen,

Good luck for the 28th.

What colour have you gone for?

Will watch out for you when out and about [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

Tom


----------



## oweng01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi h20tgp. Gone for condor Grey. Looks amazing with the titanium alloys :roll: Ive put some pics on my garage profile :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

